# Woo hoo! BFP after 18months TTC #1!



## Skelleron

Hello! I am so excited that i can finally post in this section. We have been TTC#1 for 18months but due to complications related to high prolactin levels it has proved a frustrating road! I'm 33 and DH is 31, its our 2nd wedding anniversary on 19th Dec.

I had a 'feeling' that this could be our month and after a vivid dream i took my first test at 12dpo and to my surprise i saw a line. I repeated it at 13dpo and got a slightly darker line, then today (14dpo) i plucked up the courage to do a cb digi and got the confirmation i was hoping for 'Pregnant 1-2 weeks'

I'm finally allowing myself to believe this is real! We are so excited! According to various pregnancy calculators i am due on August 24th 2012 - anyone else? If yes, want to be a bump bubby?

:happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







13.12.11c.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 22









15.12.11a.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 15


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Congratulations!!! xx


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## xxbeckyxx

Congratulations happy and healty 9 months x


----------



## BellyBumpLove

Congrats!! 

I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months! :)


----------



## irmastar

congrats!!!


----------



## chika10blue

Congrats! I'm due August 26th, 2012 :happydance:


----------



## mrs n

congrats haha,my wedding anniversary is also 19th december and also 2 years haha,h+h 9 months, cant wait to post in here x


----------



## MegnJoe

Congrats!i got my bfp on our 5 year anniversary :) have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## ashleynjay

I am due on the 25th! If you dont mind I am a day later!


----------



## Sharonnconnor

Congrats x xx


----------



## v2007

Congrats.

:xmas7:

V xxx


----------



## BabyHopes4Me

So exciting!!! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Happygurl

Congrats, I'm due two days later on August 26. I had that same "this is going to be my month" feeling too! Hope our beans are sticky!


----------

